# bow for a 12 year old boy



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

The latest trend in bows appears to be bows that have an extreme amount of adjustability which is something that you should consider for someone young. As the person grows, the bow can be adjusted to fit them and if/when they decide to upgrade the bow can be handed down

The 2 bows that come to mind that I know of are

Bear Cruzer 5-70lb draw weight and 12-31 inch draw (no press required)
Diamond Infinite edge 8-70 draw weight (not sure on draw length adjustability)

There are others but I am not familiar with them. Hopefully others chime in. The best way for anyone to pick a bow is the ignore the brand names and have him/her shoot the bows in their price range and find the one that feels the best. Every individual who is into archery will have an opinion as to what is best... The trick is to find the bow that fits the shooter best and feels the best to him/her..


----------



## Josh Begoody (Sep 8, 2014)

thank you wasn't sure which bow to get him


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

My wife and 12 yo son have the infinite edge, I think dl is 19-30"

We all couldn't be happier.


----------



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

pse fever
pse surge
bear outbreak
mission craze
hoyt ruckus
hoyt ruckus JR.

These are all highly adjustable and all should fit as far as size. Most big box stores will have an infinite edge and cruzer. I just looked at one @ sportsmans. I wanted to shoot it but they were too busy that day. If you can, go to as many places as possible and test shoot before making a decision.


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Last year I bought both my boys Hoyt Ruckus'. 

Those bows are awesome.

So, some back story. These were Christmas presents. My youngest was 11 when I bought his and probably 5'2 ish... my oldest (then 14) was about the same height.

My youngest got his setup right away and loves it. My oldest, though -- wears glasses. HATES to wear them - so he refused to get his bow setup because he didn't want to have to wear glasses.

Fast forward to this summer - he's now 15 and 5' 8". He just got contacts and immediately wanted to get his bow setup.

So, we take it in to the local shop to get it decked out -- the guy immeidately says the bow is going to be maxed out on my kid and that he'll probably need a new bow before the end of the year.

I told him to stop before he touched the bow with a wrench and let's just get a new bow.


We ended up walkinng out of there with the new Bowtech Fuel. Which is, might I say, awesome. It's more money - but it's worth it. That's a bow I'd shoot. Adjustable up to a 30" draw, so he's got lots of room to grow.

So, some more back story - my 15 year old is my step-son. My 12 year old is my genetic son.

So, I'm a bit weird. I have monkey arms. 

My now 12 year old is now 5' 9" and he has his ruckus maxed at 28". Guess he got my monkey arms, too.



So, depending on your genetics - you may or may not be ok with a Ruckus. I regret having bought the two that I did. 

But, at the time they were the best option (IMO) - as the Bowtech Fuel wasn't around.

I'm sure I'll be buying another Bowtech Fuel before next summer - as my 12 year old just started another spurt. I just hope he doesn't get so big he can't use the Ruckus for this bow season.


----------



## catcher44 (Sep 26, 2014)

I highly reccomend the PSE Fever. It is very adjustable and smooth pulling.


----------



## Filo-77 (Sep 29, 2014)

last year took my 11 yr old son 4' 7'' 90 lbs to local bow shop .. they were some cool dudes let my son try any bow he wanted so he shot ..
Bear// Hoyt ignite // mission craze... both the craze and hoyt were able to adjust draw length and # very easily .. for them to grow with..
He ended up with the craze..He thought it was better balanced ... I think he was sold on the true glow sight.. Good Luck..


----------



## natedogg3991 (Aug 13, 2014)

My son has the Mission Craze and really likes it. It is a nice bow and is easy to adjust both the draw length and weight with out taking it into the shop. I like Mathews and the Mission is made by them, so good warranty and support. I have not used the others but I am sure that they are good as well. I would highly recommend that if you have a good bow shop buy you to go and check them out and let him shoot a couple and see what works best. They all have pro's and con's but the Mathews worked best for us and I could not be happier. 

I think on of the benefits of the adjustable bows is that they hold their value really well because they can fit a wide range of people. Good luck in your search. It was one of my favorite days taking my son to get his bow, and now being able to shoot with him. I cannot wait until he is ready to start hunting.


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

I stared my twins on the craze 2 from mission. Great bows and sold super quick when they upgraded last year.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat1eDownes (Nov 4, 2019)

pse surge


----------



## rmatthews131 (Nov 6, 2019)

Mission Riot


----------

